

2015: The Year of the Bitcoin Developer - ntomaino
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/107347269337/2015-the-year-of-the-bitcoin-developer

======
timparsa
Sounds familiar:
[http://imgur.com/gallery/co5RIAx/new](http://imgur.com/gallery/co5RIAx/new)

